# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 23 gallon



## RottenApples (Apr 3, 2004)

This is my first post. Those stuff at the foreground are week old dwarf riccia cakes(which takes longer to grow). The tank is slightly more then one month old.


----------



## RottenApples (Apr 3, 2004)

This is my first post. Those stuff at the foreground are week old dwarf riccia cakes(which takes longer to grow). The tank is slightly more then one month old.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome to AB GriffonKato. I wasn't able to see your picture are you linking it off of a public server such as Geocities? They don't often like that...


----------

